# Good Ole' Rocky River 10/5/09 *pics



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Outing Date: 10/5
Weather:
Air Temp:
Water Temp:
Water Level: 200's
Water Color: stained/ getting greener
Fish Species: steel
Pattern Fished: stinkbait
Pattern Color:
Fishing Quality: excelllllllennnnnnt

Report: Fished home base rocky river today and hit plenty of fish for the few hours i went. Went from 11-130ish fished minnows and went 3 for 4, ran out of minnows and lucky Wishin2bfishin was there to share a sac. We were the only people hittin, he landed 2 aswell. hit my last one on the sac. 2 males 1 female. female was the largest at about 8lbs. flow and everything looked great and booooyyyyy were those fish HOTT!

Tight Lines,
RRR


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice job on the steel...


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

how far up did you have your float?


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

nice ones guys! good to know some fish are coming in


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

theguy said:


> how far up did you have your float?


5-6ft. depends on flow. I go long and move up til im ticking bottom, occasional snag. I loose rigs a lot but you gotta sacrifice to tap into holes.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice job. How far upriver were you?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice fishin....... Just got back from the Rocky, still seems pretty stained to me but seen several fish caught tonight and plenty rollin. Hopefully we can go a few days without rain, should get good quick!


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

archman said:


> Nice job. How far upriver were you?


Your a steelers fan living in south euclid... why should i tell you... hahahahahahahah JK man i was fishin between the marina and rockliffe. Smelled kinda crappy where i was fishin  should be a good hint haha

RRR


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

> Your a steelers fan living in south euclid... why should i tell you... hahahahahahahah JK man i was fishin between the marina and rockliffe. Smelled kinda crappy where i was fishin should be a good hint haha


Haaa, I know where you were at. Thanks for the clues. Glad you got into them today.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I was just thinking to myself I should fish the Rocky more often.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Also fished the rocky monday, lot's of fresh fish caught. All females from what I saw!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Fished it today.. 3 hours no trout 1 chub..
Flow was good water was not as clear as I expected..
Not many crowds compared to yesterday.. kept myself entertained by watching a guy snag 5000 times in the same drift and think it was a fish every time..


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I just got back from another Steelhead skunking myself, did catch one small Smallmouth. Only fished about an hour and a half. Water didn't get any better overnight, still pretty muddy.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I was there. hooked 2 landed one. a smallish one. about 18". 
on the way back, stopped by Mullarkeys in Willoughby for a pint of Guinness, checked out the river there, it looked almost perfect.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

I was thinking of heading to the Chagrin tomorrow afternoon after I get sworn in at Willoughby Fire Dept. Will post a report if I go.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Good reports guys, my bud Cory (thetugisthedrug) went this afternoon and hit 2 on minnows landed one bout a 24" male. I had exams all day  only good thing about today was my exams were easy thank god but.. anyway. ill be hitting a trib tom. mornin' i'll let you guys know how it goes. 25mph winds and rain baby, gotta love it.

Later
RRR


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

RockyRiverRay said:


> Your a steelers fan living in south euclid... why should i tell you... hahahahahahahah JK man i was fishin between the marina and rockliffe. Smelled kinda crappy where i was fishin  should be a good hint haha
> 
> RRR


The Great Orb usually gives up some fish. Good job!


----------

